# Danabol DS by Body research are all fake.



## lesmeserable (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm sure a lot of you know the blue hearts danabol from body research.I came across with it because I'm planning to buy some.I've used our search button and read a lot of reviews along with pics you know but when I further searched in google I came across with this- http://sorebuttcheeks.blogspot.com/2010/01/march-pharmaceuticals-manufacturer-of.html

all posted danabol ds by this board are all the pics of counterfeit danabol ds .

However as I was reading the answer and questions feedbacks everybody says the counterfeit one is good to go. It really makes me wonder who is wrong .

Is it the ones on this board or mr sorebuttcheeks.

What's your opinions guys.?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

This is a fantastically old post on SBC, and everyone knows that BR is a copy of the real deal which is March Pharma.

You will not find March's blue hearts anywhere, I deem you to search anywhere you want.

Body Research have copied Marches design and tablet dye press effectively, and still used dianabol inside as the active ingredient.

I have used BR blue hearts several times and they are the dogs mate. Danabol DS by Body Research are a 'counterfeit product' but in this instance, they just saw that March pharma where a good company to copy and decided to mimic their design and pill.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Get em dan ya.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

from my understanding BR were licensed by march to reproduce march dbol .


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> from my understanding BR were licensed by march to reproduce march dbol .


News to me, either way there banging


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lewishart said:


> News to me, either way there banging


People do say they are the best dbol around and the tabs I have look well pressed and well mixed .


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Defo good, really good dbols, just try them mate.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Might be being tupid here but what are these? (complete natty so i'm assumming steroids of sorts?)


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Might be being tupid here but what are these? (complete natty so i'm assumming steroids of sorts?)


They're Dianabol, Light Blue in colour, and in the shape of love hearts.

Here are some to give you an idea...


----------



## dissident (Jun 25, 2013)

i once got a blue tub of body reserach danabol ds that was sealed and perfect however inside was little black tabs half the size of the blue hearts. was stroked for 45quid


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

dissident said:


> i once got a blue tub of body reserach danabol ds that was sealed and perfect however inside was little black tabs half the size of the blue hearts. was stroked for 45quid


Maybe your source knew you were red and unreliable.


----------



## punk (Aug 9, 2013)

lewishart said:


> This is a fantastically old post on SBC, and everyone knows that BR is a copy of the real deal which is March Pharma.
> 
> You will not find March's blue hearts anywhere, I deem you to search anywhere you want.
> 
> ...


What a load of old pants that is .

body research distribute danabol ds blue heats for march for export outside of Thailand.

The reason for this is so that other countries customs can not directly close down or prosecute march for exporting steroids .

British despencry got into a whole load of poo poo for exporting and have had there license taken of them to produce the famous anabol tablets .

Body research danabol ds are exactly the same as march as there made by march lol.


----------



## punk (Aug 9, 2013)

dissident said:


> i once got a blue tub of body reserach danabol ds that was sealed and perfect however inside was little black tabs half the size of the blue hearts. was stroked for 45quid


There the real fakes pal.

danabol ds black


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

punk said:


> What a load of old pants that is .
> 
> body research distribute danabol ds blue heats for march for export outside of Thailand.
> 
> ...


I think you need to do more research mate, march pharma no longer produce dianabol


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't give a fcuk who makes them there gtg,


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have my new tub to open very soon, can't wait, gtg no other Dbol gets close in my experience


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

DS Dbol I would say are the best dbols I have used, Just got some SB Laboratories 20mg x100 see how I do on these.


----------



## punk (Aug 9, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> I think you need to do more research mate, march pharma no longer produce dianabol


ok mate.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

punk said:


> ok mate.


Either way mate, what you and I have read is clearly different on the matter, much like everything it seems on forums. One person has a opinion, like you, I have another.

There g2g regardless of whatever the scenario is.


----------



## punk (Aug 9, 2013)

lewishart said:


> Either way mate, what you and I have read is clearly different on the matter, much like everything it seems on forums. One person has a opinion, like you, I have another.
> 
> There g2g regardless of whatever the scenario is.


 :thumb:


----------



## lesmeserable (Aug 30, 2013)

lewishart said:


> This is a fantastically old post on SBC, and everyone knows that BR is a copy of the real deal which is March Pharma.
> 
> You will not find March's blue hearts anywhere, I deem you to search anywhere you want.
> 
> ...


you are the first to answers this misery. Thanks I did lost this post but it's good that i found it.

Just want you to know that danabol ds is flooding in our country. So I kinda research about this.


----------



## lesmeserable (Aug 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> People do say they are the best dbol around and the tabs I have look well pressed and well mixed .


Yeah it was also what I've heard of yet SBC blog is misleading.


----------



## lesmeserable (Aug 30, 2013)

MiXiN said:


> They're Dianabol, Light Blue in colour, and in the shape of love hearts.
> 
> Here are some to give you an idea...


Thanks mate. I have the same stuff.


----------



## lesmeserable (Aug 30, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> I think you need to do more research mate, march pharma no longer produce dianabol


you sure about that mate.

when.? cause danabol ds is flooding in our country


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

lesmeserable said:


> you are the first to answers this misery. Thanks I did lost this post but it's good that i found it.
> 
> Just want you to know that danabol ds is flooding in our country. So I kinda research about this.


Didn't @Mars amounce this a few times.

Why Lewishart has been called a BS'er is beyond me and well out of order IMO.

The fact is, the Body research stuff is Pretty much perfect.

Not quite up there with the blister packed pinkies from '95, but not far behind at all.

Just smelling these will give you sky high estrogen, I tell you.


----------



## lesmeserable (Aug 30, 2013)

MiXiN said:


> Didn't @Mars amounce this a few times.
> 
> Why Lewishart has been called a BS'er is beyond me and well out of order IMO.
> 
> ...


great. I guess I have all the answers to my questions.thanks for your responses


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

lesmeserable said:


> great. I guess I have all the answers to my questions.thanks for your responses


Sorry....

I quoted the wrong person.

My phone has been acting up all night, and combined with me smoking the bud it's ended up a mess beyond repair. Ha ha.

Sorry.

I've made 3 blogs that are merely 3 edited posts.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Evryone rants and raves about danabol ds but in actuality they are no better than a properly dosed ugl. I dont get the hype.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Plenty of sh*t Danabol DS fakes going round these days.

Porlu pressed,wrong colour,wrong bottle etc.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

lesmeserable said:


> you sure about that mate.
> 
> when.? cause danabol ds is flooding in our country


I don't know the exact date but its a few year ago. It's body research co who make them now, exact same packaging and pill but just not made by march pharma. I thought that's what you was saying in your original post to be honest


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

lesmeserable said:


> you sure about that mate.
> 
> when.? cause danabol ds is flooding in our country


Yes he's sure. look at the latest edition of MIMS, check the March product list.

http://www.mims.com/thailand/Company/Info/March%20Pharma


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

They just copied the everything and stuck they're own label on it. it's fantastic stuff


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Evryone rants and raves about danabol ds but in actuality they are no better than a properly dosed ugl. I dont get the hype.


You may not mate but the guys at the lab do! They must have the most widely known and used steroid in production today I imagine, that must be bringing in at the very least a healthy six figure sum each year,icky bastards that's one pill press I'd love to get my hands on


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Well my bottle says manufactured by March, distributed by Body Research. @Chelsea has a v good picture of the label in his journal.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Well my bottle says manufactured by March, distributed by Body Research. @Chelsea has a v good picture of the label in his journal.


Yes I do


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

The observant amongst you will notice the address in Thailand is different these days on danabol bottles



..............................72/2 vs 12/2


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

xpower said:


> The observant amongst you will notice the address in Thailand is different these days on danabol bottles


iirc the fake DS has Body Research at 72/2 Taksin Road, not 12/2.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

All you have here is Internet rumours. No one knows for sure and are just spouting what they've been told or read. Best bet is judge for yourself mate.

Counterfeit doesn't necessarily mean bad.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Robsta said:


> All you have here is Internet rumours. No one knows for sure and are just spouting what they've been told or read. Best bet is judge for yourself mate.
> 
> Counterfeit doesn't necessarily mean bad.


Well the ones with 12/2 on them sure a hell do the job for me  Calf pump central when running for the train last night :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Well the ones with 12/2 on them sure a hell do the job for me  Calf pump central when running for the train last night :lol:


 They do indeed (so long as they are the well pressed copies lol)

Used both to good effect over the years


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bigtalldavo said:


> It's not, body Research where around before March pharma,they both work together that's why it say on the bottle manufactured by March and distributed by body research,I get my thia mate in thailand to post me danabol ds when ever I want,I've asked him to try and get me a bottle of match pharma danabol ds and they can't be found anywhere, so what does that tell you, I Hurd at one point they did a match brand but one was for export and the body research one was for local or something,I've just bought a fresh batch of danabol only a month old, super potent, strength has shot up, feel good on them and they help me train harder n go through that pain barrier, mentle clarity ect, there the best dianabol I've ever had!!


This thread is 8 years old


----------

